# Worried About Magnum :(



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello my fellow hedgehog owners! I wish I could say that Magnum is doing great right now, but I'm obviously here to say he isn't doing so hot. Let me just start out by saying that his personality, temperment, etc. is totally normal. Nothing has changed with it, so otherwise, I wouldn't know he was uncomfortable. Anyway, I have a couple of separate issues going on here. 
1.) The other day I got Magnum out, and I noticed that his private and anal area were very red and irritated. I contributed this as a factor of maybe urine burn. I have to clean his cage VERY frequently and I have never noticed the redness until recently. So in order to make him feel more comfortable, I'm thinking of making a bedding change. I will still use liners, but I want to add some pine shavings (as an experiment) to see if it soaks up more of his urine, that way he doesn't have to walk in it. Any thoughts or suggestions? 
2.) The actually urine burn itself is pretty bad today, so while I had his cage soaking, I gave him a bath and had my sister take some pictures. I was very careful, but he really didn't seem very sensitive about it. I then noticed that the red marks were on his legs as well, and when I got him out to dry, one of his legs started bleeding (the bleeding is slowing down so I'm assuming that means it's clotting). I've never really had to do first aid or anything, but I was just wondering what I could do to ease his pain.
3.) While inspecting his urine burns (I'm assuming that's what those are) I noticed he had some lumps on his sides. I tried to take some pictures, but he was pretty agitated from being on his back so I gave the little guy a break. They aren't hard, and don't cause him pain to the touch, but they are white and spotty. Any ideas as to what these are and what I can do about them?
Thanks guys! ANY advice or suggestions would be helpful! I'm so worried


----------



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

BTW! I need help ASAP!!! I don't want to put Magnum in his cage until I know what to do!! Help please!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The last thing I would do is to switch to wood shavings. They're pokey, and could cause more irritation.
Has he been having boy time lately? It could be getting matted in his fur and causing irritation. 
If you have neosporin withOUT the pain relief, you can use a bit of that with vasaline covering it (so he doesn't get to it). This could help prevent an infection from forming.
It also could be a yeast infection, which I believe neosporin can clear up as well.


----------



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

He does seem to have a surprising amount of boy time, but because he is pudgier, his stains are usually higher up on his fur. Thank you for the clarification on the pine shavings. I just don't know what to do as it seems to get worse with his fleece liners! Another thing, I don't actually have Neosporin. Is there anything else that will help without being harmful?


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Flour stops bleeding, and shouldn't cause any irritation. I would get some polysporin when you can.

Maybe add another layer to your liners to help soak up the urine?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

For now, throw the fleece in the washer and do a final rinse with vinegar. It's possible that something on the fleece may be irritating and the vinegar may help get rid of some residue, from say... the detergent. What kind of detergent are you using?

If anything, rather than putting in shavings, I'd be more tempted to find something more absorbant. Maybe adding a flannel layer, or even trying to use a puppy training pad until he heals. That should, theoretically, whisk away more moisture. However, you MUST watch him closerly with the training pads if you do chose to use them. Some hedgehogs have been known to tear them apart and rip them to shreds, possibly ingesting some of the stuff inside. Something else to try, is sham wows and no name brand sham wows. 

As for anything more medical/technical, you'll have to wait for our more experienced mods who will probably have encountered this at some point and can give more input.


----------



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I am thinking I am going to put an absorbency pad for his feeding area, which doesn't have anything. I will also try to get some Neosporin or polysporin too. As for detergent, I use a hypo-allergenic non-scent type. It cleans well, and hasnt seemed to have given him any problems. I also try and put a little vinegar in with it. Again, thanks you guys!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For urine burns, good ole Vaseline works great. Give him a bath and make certain he is well rinsed. Let the area dry well, and then put a thin coating of vaseline all over the raw area. I do suggest you try a small spot first to see if he is one of those rare hedgehogs that will bug and chew at vaseline. I've had numerous over the years who needed to have their bottoms done and usually the vaseline will continue working for 3 days, long enough for the area to clear up. The vaseline protects the area from the urine and gives it time to heal. 

Some people are against using vaseline because it is an oil by product but I have yet to find anything that works as well and has no smell or is safe if they lick it all off. 

Often the bigger hogs are more prone to urine burns and liners should be changed daily or every other day. Sometimes the culprit is the wheel, especially for those that pee in the wheel and being a larger body type, as they say on TV, the urine gets on their tummy and bum and the area stays damp. 

You could use corn starch which is good for absorbing dampness and protecting from chaffing, but sometimes they like cornstarch so it will start them chewing. Try a small area first if you choose to go that route. 

I wouldn't use shavings as they are going to make the raw area worse. While fleece is an okay liner material, cotton is much better. Flannel receiving blankets are an inexpensive option and you can lay one of them over the fleece. Flannel must be hemmed to be used, so you can't just buy flannel and cut to fit the way you can fleece. 

Daily liner changes and a bit of vaseline on the area and he should clear right up but keep a check on it because he may be one that is prone to it happening. Once you figure out a routine of liner changes and baths, it should be under control without needing to vaseline the area.


----------

